# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Cooking and Recipes >  Brown stew chicken?  :p

## Eden

Does anyone have a good recipe for Brown stew chicken?  I would like to surprise Anthony and cook it for him.  It is one of his favorite Jamaican dishes.  Thanks for any help!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## BCBud

here is link to a good recipe (I omit the soya sauce and the flour).
http://www.jamaicatravelandculture.c...ew-chicken.htm

----------


## Reggae Roy

Here is my recipe....

http://negril.com/forum/showthread.p...n-Stew-Chicken

----------


## Weathermon & Mi Lady

Sweetsop’s brown stew chicken recipe

• 1 – 3 lb chicken (for the 2 of us I use 3-4 thighs with the side meat removed and cut into bite size bits – whack the meaty bone in half removing any bone splinters) 
• 1 or 2 scallions, chopped 
• 2 cloves garlic diced 
• 1 or 2 sprigs thyme (or dried to taste) 
• 1 medium onion diced 
• 2 tablespoons soy sauce 
• 1 tomato diced (I use 1 can petite diced tomatoes) 
• 1 carrot sliced 
• 2 tablespoons ketchup 
• Browning sauce (Kitchen Bouquet or similar) 
• Scotch bonnet pepper (I use bottled scotch bonnet liquid sauce to taste) 
• 2 tablespoons bread crumbs 

Combine the chicken, scallions, garlic, thyme, onion, and soy in a bowl. Turn until all chicken is coated with soy. In a sauce pan heat enough oil to brown chicken on a medium heat being careful not to burn. Discard the oil and add 1  cups water to the chicken in the saucepan along with the remainder of the soy and spice coating and the ketchup, tomatoes, and carrot. Simmer on medium to allow the chicken to sweat to make its own sauce. 

Option 1: You can use the evaporation method to make the sauce. With the chicken and seasonings in the pot, turn the stove to medium; let the seasonings cook until they are well blended into the sauce. Do not cover the pot. Check the sauce periodically for thickness. 

Option 2: You can add the bread crumbs to the pot to thicken the sauce after the chicken and seasonings are almost cooked together. 

With either option used, add browning sauce for color and scotch bonnet peppers or sauce to taste

----------


## Sweetness

My recipe (taught to me by my JA friends) is similar to the one above.

I do not like thighs so I use most of a whole chicken washed and cut up into pretty equal sizes (use the wings and drums for another meal).  _I use smashed whole scallion, thyme and garlic in my rice/peas so no scallion in my brown stew._   I add sweet pepper also and I slice thinly in strips : the pepper, white onion, carrot (matchstick) and *fresh* tomato.  I like the texture of having them all same size and in strips. 

Then:

Combine the chicken, SOME garlic, thyme leaves, and soy in a bowl. Turn until all chicken is coated with soy. In a sauce pan heat enough oil to brown chicken well on a medium heat being careful not to burn. TAKE THE CHICKEN OUT and Discard all but about a tblspoon of oil and then add the sliced veg and remaining garlic and let it sweat until translucent.   Then I add back the chicken pieces and a  cup chicken broth (water if you dont have) to the saucepan to deglaze the bits so scrap a bit (the veg make their own sauce so I don't add much water - I judge as it goes along).  Then I add a few dash of the soy and browning (not much though) - add 3 tblspoons of ketchup and a stem of thyme (to fish out later). Simmer on medium to allow the chicken to sweat to make its own sauce. I use the evaporation method and with patience you will get a reduced thick sauce.

MMMmmmmmm this is such a delicious dish!   Please let us know how it turns out.

----------


## Eden

Thanks everyone for the wonderful recipes !  I will let you know how it comes out.   :Smile:

----------


## Reggae Roy

Well, I just had to go one of the local Jamaican restaurants and get some brown stew chicken with rice and peas for lunch!!! Mmmm. So good.

----------


## Eden

Ooooo, the brown stew chicken is cooking now, and it smells soooo gooood!  I ended up using a combination of Weathermon's and Sweetness' recipes, and I will post a photo of the finished product when it's done.  Thanks again, I am so excited to surprise my honey with this meal!

----------


## Marko

wow those recipes are quite different than the way mi ex family taught me how to cook brown stew chicken on Ella Drive (Pee Wee Lane).........
and actually everyone mi know on Ella Drive cooks their Brown Stew Chicken this way.......
*
Pee Wee Lane Brown Stew Chicken.........*
take one whole chicken and cut it up and place in large bowl...........
then add these ingredients......usually about two or three tablespoons of each...........
usually in this order........I usually mix each ingredient one at a time by turning the chicken.......
black pepper......go heavy here if you want......
garlic powder........
chicken seasoning.......
jerk seasoning >  my custom touch
ginger..........go heavy here is a must.....
poultry seasoning(1 tablespoon)
thyme.......
paprika.......
and last is da Browning........
turn the chicken with the browning so it coated and practically black and then take a fork and keep piercing the chicken..........

then I take and chop up scallions, 1 or 2 onions, diced or chopped tomatoes, 1 large or 2 small green peppers chopped(or hot peppers if you want it spicy) and add this to the bowl with the chicken in it...........

then in a large sauce pan you add oil and turn the heat up to high.........
add the bowl of chicken with the scallions etc to the hot sauce pan and scorch it without really cooking the chicken..........

remove pan from burner and then drain the oil out of the sauce pan that has the chicken.......
 and then add 2 cups of either chicken or beef broth to da pan................
plus 3-5 tablespoons of ketchup..........let simmer at medium heat for two hours and you got da Pee Wee Lane Brown Stew Chicken

_the ginger and green peppers makes the difference in this recipe......_doesn't taste half as good without da peppers.....dunno why
also if you looking for superior Brown Stew Chicken from the Recipe......cover and place the bowl of chicken that is coated with the spices and veggies/peppers in the refrig for 8-12 hours so it can marinate.......

mi make the brown stew pork and fish the same way...........
the fish is amazing cooked this way(low to medium heat) and it only takes about 45 minutes to an hour versus two hours for the pork and chicken

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------

